# Sticky  How to Hook Up your Receiver Properly



## tonyvdb

With all the activity lately on the Shack from new members who are having difficulties hooking up the receivers properly I thought it would be a good idea to have a dedicated post on how to hook your speakers and other equipment up to get the best results.

As with all home theater setups there is a plethora of wires and connections that if not connected properly you wont be able to get the full potential out of your gear.

Receivers seem to always be the biggest part of the confusion and alot of questions seem to come up about "how to get something working" or "why dont I hear this properly" so Below is a step by step guide as to how to go about this:


Although there are many manufacturers of receivers, DVD players and other components they all have alot of similarities with regards to connections on the back.

We will start with the what I call the heart of the system the Receiver.

The first thing you need to decide is what speaker connections you need to use and this seems to cause alot of confusion. Do you have a two speaker setup or a full 7.1 setup meaning 7 speakers and one subwoofer.?










*1)* Above I have highlighted the speaker terminals that are most commonly used,
In light Blue I have marked the Front or main speaker connections. These are to be connected to your front Left and Right speakers the red terminal is the positive and the black is the negative (do not reverse these or you can cause problems but it wont damage anything). 
Now you need to know what Ohms your speaker is (this is important) look at the back of the speakers where you connect the wires and there should be a label saying what wattage and Ohms they are the Ohms symbol looks like an upside down horseshoe and will usually be 8 or 4 ohms. write this down for use later.

Now here is where the confusion starts so just follow these instructions and you will be fine:

*2)* With most home theater receivers that are newer they have either either 5.1 or 7.1 channels and you need to know what you intend to use, in small theater rooms (less than 180sq ft) a 5.1 speaker system will do just fine. If you have a larger space then it may be necessary to use all 7 speakers This also depends on if you have one or two rows of seating.
Here is a link to a diagram of what a 5.1 speaker layout should look like. You can also place the side speakers on the back wall as well but keep the at least 4ft apart.
Here is what a 7.1 speaker layout should look like. Again the back speakers should be spread apart at least 4ft not what the diagram shows (I will explain later why).

Ok, now that we have decided what we have for a speaker layout if you receiver is 7.1 channel and your going to use all 7 speakers skip to point number 4, if you want to only use a 5.1 speaker setup continue on to next point.

*3)* On receivers with 7 speaker connections you will not be using the 6th and 7th speaker terminals usually labeled "Rear speakers" or "Surround back" seen in light green in the picture. On a 5.1 channel only receiver you will use them.
The confusion always seems to be because most people have there speakers placed on the rear wall and the label on the receiver is not worded this way.
The surround channels need to be hooked up to the terminals labeled Surround side seen in Yellow. If you leave these blank and hook the speakers up to the rear surround terminals the receiver will not (in most cases) send any sound to them when listening to movies. Continu to hook up the centre channel speaker as well labeled red and finaly connect the subwoofer to the line output labled sub out shown in dark green.

*4)* For a full 7.1 surround experience you hook up all the speakers to the appropriate terminals shown in these colors:
Front speakers
Center channel
Surround side
Surround back
Subwoofer (connect to line out rca jack)

*5)* Ok, now you have the speakers hoked up. Now what. Well if your receiver has on screen menu capabilities the next step is to hook up the display.
You will need to know what your display has for a connection but for most people it will ba a flat screen with a HDMI (High Definition Media Interface) input.
If you have an older display it may only have component (Red Green and Blue connectors) or even a S-Video or composite input (Yellow).
Lets assume you have HDMI run a HDMI cable between the receivers HDMI out seen in Dark blue on the far left of the picture above and your displays HDMI input.
Select that input on the display and turn on the receiver (you will need to check the receivers manual for more detailed instructions)
Go into the receivers setup menu (at first you will have to use the display on the receiver) and select HDMI out "On" so that it will output your receivers menu through HDMI.
Now this is where you need to remember the Ohms rating on your front speakers that I had you write down earlier. Go into the Speaker settings section of the receiver and find the setting that adjusts the Ohms to match what you have. Select the closest one available in the menu sometimes it only gives you two choices 6 or 8ohms (for 4ohm speakers select the 6ohm setting if there is no 4 listed). 
Note: this setting may also just be a switch on the back of the receiver.

Most newer receivers have many different surround modes (to many to list) and we will leave this for another post. what you need to understand is that some modes are more useful than others and may or may not work well for music and movies. just because you have 5 or 7 speakers set up does not mean that music will sound right if using a mode that sends it to all the speakers. It takes time to find what you will like and dont get frustrated if you dont like what you hear right away.
earlier I stated that the rear speakers should not be placed together like in the diagram THX recommends This is because the rear channels are in stereo and work better spread apart particularly now with the newest movies using them much more than ever before.


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Connecting Your DVD or BluRay player is simple. Again depending on how new the player is it will most likely have a HDMI output This connector handles both video and audio and makes it very easy to hook up. lets look at this option first.

*1)* take the HDMI cable and plug it in to the back of the player and run it directly to the receiver's HDMI input#1 seen on the left of the picture. Go into the receivers menu and find the setting that assigns the input connections (see manual for information). You will need to assign HDMI input #1 to the DVD input. In the Players menu you will need to set up a few things that normally are not set properly.
First find the video settings in the players menu and select the "aspect ratio" Most new TV's are what is called 16:9 so you will need to select that. If you have an older more square stile of display (CRT) Tube type you should select 4:3.
Next, under the "Audio settings" you need to select two very important things. the first is make sure that you have Bitstream selected and second turn off dynamic compression.
*NOTE:* _HDMI is necessary if you are using a newer receiver that supports the latest audio formats Dolby TruHD and DTS Master audio these uncompressed formats from Bluray DVDs_ *can not* _be transmitted over optical or coaxial._

*2)* If you have an older DVD player or receiver that does not have HDMI connections you will need to use an optical audio cable and component video cables to hook it up to the receiver. These composite video cables come with three cables that have rca connectors on each end that are color coded Red, Blue and green and attach to the same colored connections on both the player and the receiver. (again select the proper component inputs using the receivers menu if available). next you will need the audio connected using what is called an optical cable. it uses light to transmit the sound digitally from one device to another and is very thin. Hook this up to the connector labelled Digital optical.


*Hooking up satellite or other set top receiver* (we will call these Set Top Boxes or STB);

If you receive cable or satellite you likely have some sort of receiver that acts as a tuner. some have HDMI connections others only have component and optical or coaxial audio connections. Your cable from the dish or wall jack plugs into the STB, the output is then connected just like the DVD/BluRay player was connected to the receiver. The issue here is that some people dont want to have the receiver on all the time if watching TV so you sometimes have to make a choice; go directly to the TV with the output of the STB or go through the receiver first. If the STB has both HDMI and composite video outs then this is easy. Run the HDMI cable to the TV not to the receiver this way the receiver does not need to be on all the time. 
Next run an audio cable from the STB to the receiver using optical or coaxial to the satellite input of the receiver this will let you listen to the audio of the STB through the speakers of your system in 5.1 sound if you so choose.


*Using the pre-outs of a receiver, *what are they for?

Pre-outs labelled in Pink in photo above are not always available on all receivers (with the exception of the sub out) Pre-outs are line level signal rca jacks that allow a person to hook up an external amplifier to your system. So instead of using the built in amps of the receiver you use your own external amp. The level is still adjusted by the receivers volume and relieves the receiver of the load that can be placed on it if using larger speakers that draw more power. 
It is usually not necessary to add an amp to all 7 channels but the main front speakers if large you may want to consider it some time down the road as this reduces the heat your receiver generates as well.


----------



## eugovector

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Thanks Tony. I "stickied" it.


----------



## Iceman

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Can anyone advise how to hook Bose Acoustimass 16 speakers (6.1) to Yamaha RX-V1600 (7.1) receiver. Addition of additional speaker to compensate for the remaining channel in the receiver may not be as simple because the Sub Woofer in this case powers up the speakers.....


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

What kind of connections do the Bose speakers have on the back? Can you not just bypass the bass bin of the Acoustimass system. Thats really the only way I can think of to make this work for you. Bose is renound for making things difficult to hook up to other systems.


----------



## Iceman

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

That's the question I am asking, is it possible to just bypass the bass bin, plain & simple??
What about the bypass calibrations for the added speaker. The original 6 of the acoustimass are bypass-controlled by the bass module. Will there be any sync issues in terms of the low frequencies?


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*



Iceman said:


> That's the question I am asking, is it possible to just bypass the bass bin, plain & simple??
> What about the bypass calibrations for the added speaker. The original 6 of the acoustimass are bypass-controlled by the bass module. Will there be any sync issues in terms of the low frequencies?


Just hook them up directly to the receiver and run the YAPO setup and see how it sounds. My only issue would be that the cubes dont go low enough and the internal crossover in the Yamaha probably wont go high enough so you may find that you may have some missing frequency's in the 120-300Hz area. It would be interesting to see how this works. The so called sub that comes with the Acoustimass system is not really a sub as it does not go low enough (40Hz is about as low as it will go) and it mostly handles the frequencies in the 100-400Hz range.


----------



## Iceman

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Right on tonyvbd...
I checked with the BOSE guys, and they recommend the same hookup..

Now, any idea if the RX-V1600 pass 1080P signal??


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

I do believe that it will pass 1080p through HDMI.


----------



## ltougas

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

I have a question about hooking up STB's. Your advice is to connect HDMI to the TV directly and run digital audio from the STB to the receiver. If I understand correctly that would require choosing the input on the TV with the HDMI to see the picture and selecting the correct receiver output to hear the sound. Then if you wanted to watch Blu-Ray I assume you would change the input on the TV to the one the receiver is connected to and selecting the Blu-Ray output on the receiver to view the show.

That seems confusing having to select one input on the TV for STB, and another when watching Blu-Ray with sound coming from the receiver both times.

What's wrong with this, HDMI from the STB, and Blu-Ray to the receiver, and then HDMI from the receiver to the TV for watching home theater, and component video and analog audio from the STB to the TV for simple direct STB to TV viewing. This would allow one input on the TV for all material played through the receiver which is IMHO a more simple and less confusing (to people other than the HT's owner) set-up.


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*



ltougas said:


> I have a question about hooking up STB's. Your advice is to connect HDMI to the TV directly and run digital audio from the STB to the receiver. If I understand correctly that would require choosing the input on the TV with the HDMI to see the picture and selecting the correct receiver output to hear the sound. Then if you wanted to watch Blu-Ray I assume you would change the input on the TV to the one the receiver is connected to and selecting the Blu-Ray output on the receiver to view the show.


Yes this is correct



> What's wrong with this, HDMI from the STB, and Blu-Ray to the receiver, and then HDMI from the receiver to the TV for watching home theater, and component video and analog audio from the STB to the TV for simple direct STB to TV viewing. This would allow one input on the TV for all material played through the receiver which is IMHO a more simple and less confusing (to people other than the HT's owner) set-up.


Yes this is another option, But this option requires you to always have the receiver on in order to just watch TV the other option means that the receiver does not have to be on.


----------



## ltougas

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Tony,
I don't believe my second option requires the receiver to be on to just watch TV. To clarify I was suggesting running component video and analog audio from the corresponding outputs on the STB directly to the corresponding inputs on the TV, the receiver is not in the loop.

In the high fidelity first option with HDMI from STB, and or Blu-Ray to receiver then on to HDMI on TV, that would require the receiver and be used when I want best possible sound.

Lawrence

Lawrence


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

There is no difference in audio quality between HDMI and optical from a STB as STB's do not have DTS MA or TruHD they only do Dolby digital.


----------



## DavidMW

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Crazy question here, please feel free to move it if it's not in the right place....

**This is not my home setup, but a special setup to show a movie at my church.**

I need to use an old Yamaha HTR 5560 6.1 AV Receiver to a set of PA speakers. I am not sure of the overall Ohm load as someone replaced all the old drivers with new 8 ohm drivers and hooked it all up in parallel with fuses. 

What I am thinking of doing is setting the 5560 into it's "6 channel stereo" mode to try to bi-amp these speakers. Worse case scenario, I destroy the 5560, but would rather not. Any thoughts. 

Thanks, David


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Without knowing what the original person did to the speakers when he replace the drivers it would be tough to say but my personal opinion is to try it at a low volume for about an hour and then raise it slowly giving it some time to see if it causes heat to build up in the receiver.


----------



## DavidMW

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Thanks Tony, sounds like good advice...I'll give it a shot! David


----------



## DavidMW

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Actually, I misspoke. Instead of Bi-amp I should have said "bridged". Unless you believe this is highly dangerous I'm going to do as you suggested, low volume for an hour and check for heat. Thanks again, David


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Does the receiver have a bridged mode? Not very common. If the speakers have an input for the lows and an input for the highs you may need an external crossover unless they are close together like most Home speakers that simply have a jumper between the two sets of binding posts.


----------



## shawnshank

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Awesome! Is there any way to print this out?


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Yes, Just go into "file" at the top left of the internet window and select print.


----------



## metslider

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Hi

I am hoping someone could help me. I just hooked up my speakers to a new Pioneer VSX-920-k and nothing comes out. I am pretty sure my connections are good. I ran the OSD configuration with the microphone but it wasnt showing my speakers being connected. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bambino

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Exellent guide, that should answer alot of questions. Great job!


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*



metslider said:


> Hi
> 
> I am hoping someone could help me. I just hooked up my speakers to a new Pioneer VSX-920-k and nothing comes out. I am pretty sure my connections are good. I ran the OSD configuration with the microphone but it wasnt showing my speakers being connected. Any help would be appreciated.


Check again to make sure that you have the speakers connected to the proper speaker posts (not zone 2 or 3) and if that does not solve it connect only the two front speakers and try again.


----------



## metslider

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Thanks for the response. I am hooked up to the A zone and have the receiver set to the A. I just tried the front two speakers only and no sound at all.


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Make sure the Mute is not on, if that does not solve it I think your unit may be faulty.


----------



## luka3rd

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Speakers button on front under display?
Does protection circuit comes on?


----------



## Wilberfaust

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

A question please..is there deterioration of quality if the STB's HDMI output is connected to the Receiver rather than directly to the TV(with the sound by Optical to the a/v)? I suppose what I'm trying to figure out is what's the best choice, if one has both options- STB to TV, or STB via A/V? Has anyone done tracked technical results? Ta.


----------



## Len.Williams

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Thank you for this post. It is very helpful


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*



Wilberfaust said:


> A question please..is there deterioration of quality if the STB's HDMI output is connected to the Receiver rather than directly to the TV(with the sound by Optical to the a/v)? I suppose what I'm trying to figure out is what's the best choice, if one has both options- STB to TV, or STB via A/V? Has anyone done tracked technical results? Ta.


STB's audio out is going to be the same quality over HDMI as it is over optical. You can use either one or both and it will give you the same signal. From a BluRay player this is a different story.


----------



## Wilberfaust

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Many thanks for this, yes Blu Ray will have the HD Audio issues. Sorry I wasnt clear, but will the Video effect be the same in both the instances; or can the A/V deteriorate the picture? Thanks again.


----------



## eugovector

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

I can, but if properly implemented, it should not. I would hook it up whichever way is easiest for input switching, usually through the AVR.


----------



## Wilberfaust

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Many thanks.


----------



## ks8829

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

I have an older receiver without HTMI and purchasing a front projector Epson 8350 and need to hook up the following components:

Denon AVR 5800 (about 10 years old, no HTMI, several optical, several S video, several component)
Epson 8350 front projector (one HTMI, one component, one S-video, one Video & one PC) 
Direct TV (one HTMI, one optical, one S video connection , three component out, one coxial, 1 USB, 
1 ethernet & 1 digital audio)
Toshiba SD 6200n (one optical, one S video, component without HTMI)
PS2 (1 HTMI,1 Lans & 1 optical output) 

blue ray hook up
My receiver does not have the HTMI cables, do I go HTMI from the Epson 8350,projector to the PS2 for blu ray and then go component from the PS2 to the receiver? 

Direct TV hook up
component cables to projector and receiver? the Epson 8350 only has one component connection that I already used on the blu ray unit above.

DVD
component to receiver?

Thanks in advance for your reply, I appreciate it very much. :help:


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Always use the highest quality video and audio connection you can so without HDMI component video is your next best option and using either optical or coaxial for audio is fine. 
For the PS3 if it has component then just use that to the receiver and use the receiver as the switch for all video inputs. You can also run HDMI directly to the projector from the PS3 but then you may run into audio sync issues but try it and see. You would then need to switch inputs on the projector depending on what your using.


----------



## ks8829

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*



tonyvdb said:


> Always use the highest quality video and audio connection you can so without HDMI component video is your next best option and using either optical or coaxial for audio is fine.
> For the PS3 if it has component then just use that to the receiver and use the receiver as the switch for all video inputs. You can also run HDMI directly to the projector from the PS3 but then you may run into audio sync issues but try it and see. You would then need to switch inputs on the projector depending on what your using.


Hi Tony, thanks very much for your reply. there is two htmi inputs on the Epson 8350.


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Then as long as you dont mind switching inputs on the projector going HDMI directly to the projector would be a good choice and use component to the projector from the receiver for the other video sources would be the best option. If you dont already have the cables Monoprice is a great place to get them do not buy the expensive Monster or other cables.


----------



## ks8829

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Thanks Tony,

ks8829


----------



## projector noob

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

thank you, this really helps.


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

remember the above mentioned hookup is only the best option if your receiver does not have HDMI inputs. If it does HDMI to the receiver is the only way to receive the uncompressed audio formats unless you have analog multi channel inputs on the receiver as well (most receivers under $600 do not).


----------



## bushy007

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

will banana plugs make a dramaitc difference to the sound that you get compared to the old trim and twist method?


----------



## eugovector

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

They will make no difference to the sound. They just keep things tidy, and make it easier to dis/connect speakers. If anything, bare wire will perform better as there are less potential points of failure.


----------



## gmg

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Ok, I have a question for you experts. I have the following components either now or on the way and wanted to do some pre-work on setting everything up correctly the first time.

TV: Panasonic TH-50PZ700U
AVR: Pioneer VSX-1020-K
Blu-Ray: PS3 game console
STB: Directv w/ HDMI and component outs
Speakers: Aperion Audio Verus Grand Bookshelves (front), Verus Center Channel, 4B (rear), Klipsch Subwoofer

I want the best connection setup possible for home theater, but also want to be able to just listen to the sound from the tv for casual tv watching (from STB) and not have the receiver turned on.

Should I connect AVR->TV via HDMI, PS3->AVR via HDMI, STB->AVR via HDMI? Would that require the AVR to be on to watch TV with sound? Any other connection options that I should consider?

Thanks in advance


----------



## bambino

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

The best way to do it would be to connect all components to your AVR then have one cable going to your TV, being that you want to just watch TV at times without the AVR you would connect your cable box to your TV then an out from the TV to an in on the AVR for when you want to use the AVR for TV watching.


----------



## rukawa11

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

great info, thanks


----------



## cobraguy

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

I think I'm in the same boat as some of the guys above.

I have a "older" Aragon Stage One Preamp / Surround Processor (purchased in 2004) that does not have HDMI. I have a Samsung 55" LED TV, a DVD player, and a SAT Box that DO have HDMI. I hooked them to the TV via HDMI and ran digital audio (optical) cables to the Aragon. All I get is 2-channel stereo and NEO6 (no DTS or Dolby digital). Do I have to run 5.1 ch analog audio cables from the DVD to my Aragon instead? I don't have that option on the back of my DirecTV HD Box, so I'm guessing I would have to change from HDMI to Component and then run a separate audio signal as well? I believe on my old TV I ran everything via component to the TV and then ran 1 audio signal from the TV to the Aragon and it worked fine.
This is pretty upsetting because I'd hate to have to replace my Aragon. It wasn't a cheap Preamp/Processor and I LOVE how clear the 2-ch audio is on the Pre when I'm listening to 2-ch music via Turntable or SACD. Most Pre-Processors that I've listened to are generally garbage when you use it as a 2-ch preamp.
-Thank you in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Are you sending the digital signal to the receiver from the display or direct from the source? If from the TV you will only get 2.1 sound, its a limitation put on manufacturers by the movie industry. You must go directly from the source to the receiver with optical or coax and make sure that you have the output set to bitstream.


----------



## cobraguy

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

I have the optical cable running from the DVD to the Aragon Processor, and a coax digital audio running from the SAT box to the Aragon. I also have a optical running from the TV (audio out) to the Aragon TV input. I'm wondering if the audio signal from the HDMI cable is competing with the audio signal from the optical.
My Aragon manual states that the Toslink input takes precedence over the Coaxial input (but both can be connected simultaneously).


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Try removing the TV to Aragon connection and see if that corrects the problem.


----------



## roach4047

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Great info.


----------



## adept777

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

How does the Acoustic Research PR171 Digital RCA Cable (6 feet) cable compare to the AudioQuest RCA cables ( AudioQuest G-Snake audio cable - RCA plugs 1m (3.28') stereo pair )? Does it really make any difference like the 20 - 200 dollar price difference? Thanks!!


----------



## KalaniP

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*



adept777 said:


> How does the Acoustic Research PR171 Digital RCA Cable (6 feet) cable compare to the AudioQuest RCA cables ( AudioQuest G-Snake audio cable - RCA plugs 1m (3.28') stereo pair )? Does it really make any difference like the 20 - 200 dollar price difference? Thanks!!


IMO, no.

For short distance cable runs, just buy from Monoprice and be done with it. Unless you're trying to squeak out every last dribble of performance from a $50k system, the money would be better spent elsewhere.


----------



## adept777

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Thank you very much!! I went ahead bought the AR PR171 (6ft) and I will post my experience soon!


----------



## TheMan

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

I have never installed a home theater system before and I am coming across 1 issue. I have a VSX-921-k receiver and I am installing the front left, front right and center channels. Once all those were installed I tested it out on the tuner and all 3 worked fine. As soon as I turn it to tv/sat, only the left channel works. The right sounds very muffled and can't be understood. I also ran the white balance test and it came back as all 3 were fine. Is there something I am missing?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## glkirk

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Hi, Name is Gary from Virginia. Couldn't find the intro page.

I decided to hook up my Teak/Bose surround system again.
I know I have all the speakers run properly.
This receiver is a Teak AG V3020. And I'm pretty sure my Pioneer PD M450 is hooked up properly with the red and white cables connected to the CD port on amp.

Now, I decided to buy a new DVD player. I got a Sony DVP SR200P, that has no provisions for coaxial connections.

After fooling with it the last couple days, I have come to the conclusion that; the TV doesn't have the provisions to work with this new equiptment. The TV is a 1991 RCA model F26051EM, which has a "Cable box" (Provided by the cable company) coaxially in line. Even tho I hooked the new DVD player straight into the TV via red yellow white cables, much less that in line where it needs to be, It still couldn't cooperate with the TV. (So the tech help from Sony told me, via phone)

In the process of all this, I accidently turned the VHS player on by accident. It took over the TV just fine.

So, I have taken a DVD/VHS combo-unit Sony SLV D100 and hooked it up coaxially. I hooked up some Red White Yellow cables up (not really knowing what I was doing). 
I got the DVD player to work with the TV but not with the Teak system.

I don't have and can not find on-line any owners manuals.

I sure would appreciate any help I could get.
Thank you,
Gary


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*



TheMan said:


> I have never installed a home theater system before and I am coming across 1 issue. I have a VSX-921-k receiver and I am installing the front left, front right and center channels. Once all those were installed I tested it out on the tuner and all 3 worked fine. As soon as I turn it to tv/sat, only the left channel works. The right sounds very muffled and can't be understood. I also ran the white balance test and it came back as all 3 were fine. Is there something I am missing?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris


Hello Chris, Welcome to the Shack.

It sounds like you have an issue with your sat box, have you ensured that the cables used for it are working correctly?



glkirk said:


> Hi, Name is Gary from Virginia. Couldn't find the intro page.
> 
> So, I have taken a DVD/VHS combo-unit Sony SLV D100 and hooked it up coaxially. I hooked up some Red White Yellow cables up (not really knowing what I was doing).
> I got the DVD player to work with the TV but not with the Teak system.
> 
> I don't have and can not find on-line any owners manuals.
> 
> I sure would appreciate any help I could get.
> Thank you,
> Gary


Hi Gary, also welcome to the Shack.

Thats the biggest issue with using old equipment with new. On the DVD player you will need to probably check the user menu to make sure that it is only outputting 480i not 480p for video. 
As far as it not working with your Teck receiver I have not heard of that model so its really tough to say what could be the issue.


----------



## glkirk

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

What I need is to how to hook things up? With all those components, I don't know how to hook things together.
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Does the receiver have any component video inputs (red, green, blue) and digital audio inputs?


----------



## glkirk

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

No, Receiver has white red yellow 1in/2out under VCR


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

well, that really limits what you can do. The red and whit are audio left and right and the yellow is the video. are you trying to hook up the VCR and the DVD player? if you only have one set of red, white, yellow you wont be able to do it. 
Sounds like you need to upgrade your receiver for sure.


----------



## glkirk

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

No, I don't want to hook up the VHS. Just the DVD/VHS combo unit That has some green red and blue ports, but also has 3 sets of red white and yellow. Two on back and one set on front.
Do I run the red/white/yellow out of the receiver into the DVD/VHS combo unit and back to the receiver?
What about the Cable box, does that play a part?


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Ok, first lets hook up the VHS/DVD player unit.
On the back of the combo unit you should have a video (yellow) and audio (red, white) out (it should be labelled DVD/VCR out). That goes to the receiver video input. Your cable box should also go into the Receiver if there is room but if not run to the TV.


----------



## glkirk

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

That got it working!
I had to (With the original TV remote) change the chanell to 3.
Now I can watch my Roy Orbison DVD!

Thanks!!


----------



## ho8569hk

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

thanks for the eloboration.....good post


----------



## bxbigpipi

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

What HZ should the speakers be set to?


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*



bxbigpipi said:


> What HZ should the speakers be set to?


That depends on the type of speakers your using? If you let us know we can go from there. Does your receiver not have auto room EQ?


----------



## bxbigpipi

I have the onkyo 7.1 hts 7300 htib


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Ok, have you run Audyssey yet using the supplied mic? make sure you use a small tripod and place the mic at ear level right where your head would be on the seat.


----------



## bxbigpipi

I will be doing that this week. Thank you very much.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

In a perfect world, I would like to have my sofa in the center of a 7.1 surround setup. Due to space restraints, the rear speakers can be spread out away from each other, but can only be a foot or two from the back of the sofa. Is this big deal?


----------



## ALMFamily

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*



AtomicAgeZombie said:


> In a perfect world, I would like to have my sofa in the center of a 7.1 surround setup. Due to space restraints, the rear speakers can be spread out away from each other, but can only be a foot or two from the back of the sofa. Is this big deal?


Not at all - in most HT rooms, the 2nd row of seating is just a couple feet from the rear wall. The issues begin when the sofa is right on the back wall.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Thanks, and one more thing, on the THX site it says a single sub should be in the center, I have always had it to the right or left of the TV. Does that matter?


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

No, it does not matter. It is a known fact that you will usually get a better response by placing the sub in a corner.


----------



## bxbigpipi

So I finally did the audessey calibration and the fronts are 40hz, center is 40hz, surround is 100hz, surround back is 120hz. Gonna test out the sound in a little while. Will see if I hear a difference.


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

I would manually change the fronts and centre crossovers up to at least 60Hz (80Hz recommended). You will find that will sound better and will release the amps in the receiver of some of the load.


----------



## bxbigpipi

I will give that a try soon but I have to admit that I heard a difference in sound! I saw the ending of transformers3 DOTM and I did not have to crank it up to hear it well. I'm impressed! Don't know why I didn't do this earlier.


----------



## ccviernes

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

Hi, Just bought a behringer ep2000 amplifier. My question is how do i hook up the amplifier onto my Onkyo rc270 receiver. The receiver have two sub-outs also have front, center, surround pre outs. which outs do i use and the cables to use. 

thanks for helping


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: How to hook up your receiver properly*

It would depend on what channels your trying to add amplification to. Most people use the Behringer for running their subs as Behringer tend to be noisy on the high end. If your going to use it for powering your main two front speakers simply use the front L & R pre outs and run them to the back of the behringer, You will need to get some 1/4" to rca adapters like these.


----------



## dsgean

After reading all 8 pages, I am more informed, but no closer to figuring out why I'm not getting sound our of my new Pioneer Elite vsx-42.

Before I brought the AVR home, the system was playing U verse tv through the box via hdmi to the LG plasma. Same for the BD.

When seting up the AVR, I wanted all sound to go through the AVR, so I sent the uverse to the vsx-42 as well as the blueray via hdmi. The video went to the plasma via hdmi as well through the output on the AVR and the sound went (or didn't go) to the 5.1 speaker setup. 

The result was odd in that I was geeting great video, but no sound out of the fronts or center channels. I tried to run the mic setup, and it generated ERR for the fronts, and no for everything else. The manual setup allowed for some sound tone to come out fo the sub and the surrounds--but nothing out of the fronts or center. Although I'm a noob, I didn't seem to have any difficulties with previous receivers or 5.1 setups. The 42 is 7.1 capable, but I'm not using the "surround backs".

Any suggestions? I'm reading all I can on it, but it's been mighty frustrating!

Dan


----------



## tonyvdb

As I posted in your welcome, have you checked to make sure that the audio output of your bluray player and other source devices are set to bitstream?


----------



## dsgean

tonyvdb said:


> As I posted in your welcome, have you checked to make sure that the audio output of your bluray player and other source devices are set to bitstream?



Tony,

I didn't see the response until this morning. Good call and I'll do that on Friday. I am starting from scratch in a sense since I returned the receiver out of frustration. Any suggestions of a good receiver in the midrange price point of 250-500 dollars? I'm kinda burned on pioneer vsx-42 although I'm sure the problem is me...

Dan


----------



## tonyvdb

If you can push your budget this Onkyo 709 is a stellar deal. If not then this Onkyo 609 is also fantastic for the money.


----------

